# Crypt ID please :)



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Please help me to identify this crypt. I believe this isn't balansae. It's very different from my balansae from Tropica. Differences :
- balansae : 3 - 4 ft; fresh-green.
- ??? : less than 2ft; brown-red-green, broader leaves than balansae, more bullated (young leaves) than balansae.










Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks just like balansae to me. Perhaps the growing conditions did not allow the plants to become full-sized. There is a reddish variety of balansae. 

Could we see a picture of your balansae, rangn4rok?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with Paul, looks to me as balansae, growing on sunlight.

Here a brownish version of regular balansae, named C. balansae 'Red Lucanas' with more short leaves and very brownish. This is a emersed speciemen.










And it is a regular sold balanse specimen (emersed too)









Greets from Spain


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for IDing this crypt. This is my Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae from Tropica. I'm sorry, I can't pull them out to see the plant as a whole, they are a root monster crypt. :shock: The leaves-length is about 3 - 4ft










Jeff


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the picture! Very healthy-looking growth, perhaps the lighting is a little lower than in the other pictures in this thread. Definitely balansae. None of the other crispatula varieties have bullated leaves except balansae. They have various kinds of wavy leaves, but not bullated.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Paul,

I plant them side by side with my real balansae. So, I think the light isn't the factor.


----------



## ppyeoh (May 15, 2006)

Normally crypts may grow in slight different forms, depending on the surrounding. we will need to see the flower of the crypts to identify if they are the same. You can refer to the crypts page for references...

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> I plant them side by side with my real balansae. So, I think the light isn't the factor.


Have you planted them side by side with your real balansae recently? How long have they been growing together?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, I have planted them side by side for 6 months now.  When I bought this plant from my friend, the plant was really look like Xema's red version of balansae. The leaves were short and dark-brown in color.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jeffrey,

I also think both of your plants are C. crispatula var. balansae - there are different forms/clones in nature and a few of these seem to be floating around in the hobby...


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The plant with green slender bullated leaves was recently renamed as C. crispatula var. balansae, before that it was named as C.balansae. Are there so many convincing reasons that make botanists regroup this plant in to the big family of C. crispatula?
Because there are too many varieties with different forms of C. crispatula in the nature, I really doubt the theory that only C. crispatula var. balansae has slender bullated leaves. In fact all the varieties of the big family of C. crispatula var. balansae need to be reviewed carefully.


----------

